# Litchfield super stock intercooler



## johnharris1984 (Aug 30, 2021)

Anyone know of one for sale ? 

I have a 4.25 R35 and thought it would be a good addition ?


----------



## johnharris1984 (Aug 30, 2021)

Any intercoolers out there ??


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have HERITAGE POWER intercoolers in stock. Will flow up to 1200 bhp.


----------



## johnharris1984 (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi 

what’s the cost the kit ?

and link to info


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s a pair of uprated intercoolers on market place for £500


----------



## johnharris1984 (Aug 30, 2021)

Skint said:


> There’s a pair of uprated intercoolers on market place for £500


Hi 

thanks are they not stock

the is a litchfield one on there but not getting a reply


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The end tanks are stock so they fit the original pipework.

Std are tube and fin, the ones on market place are bar and plate.


----------



## johnharris1984 (Aug 30, 2021)

Skint said:


> The end tanks are stock so they fit the original pipework.
> 
> Std are tube and fin, the ones on market place are bar and plate.


Ah , ok thank you for your help 🙂


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

He does have them listed as litchfields but that’s incorrect. SVM used to convert them, I am guessing here but I think Radtec actually do them.

I have some for my own car but untested on a 35 by me, my friends used them on evo’s to good effect and has dyno’s them back to back with other makes.


----------

